# Jump&Run Tutorial



## Hobbit9797 (9. Dez 2011)

kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für ein Jump&Run Game?


----------



## Apo (9. Dez 2011)

Ein richtig gutes Tutorial kenne ich nicht, was sich direkt damit beschäftigt.

Aber ich würde mir Quaxlis Tutorial aus diesem Forum mal anschauen.
Wenn du das gemacht hast, würde ich den Source-Code von infinite mario vom Minecarfterfinder oder von meinem ApoMario herunterladen und damit versuchen zu lernen.


----------



## SkonroX (9. Dez 2011)

Link


----------



## ChrisKu (9. Dez 2011)

Ich halte auch Killer Game Programming in Java für eine gutes Tutorial.


----------

